# successful menus



## blackwood (Apr 4, 2002)

What do you believe makes a successful menu? What kinds of menus do you think are best, three-fold sheet menus or large on sided menus? What type of things do you think should be included in a menu? I would like to hear your thoughts!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

A successful menu is easy to read, error-free, and fits the concept of the restaurant. It should include the information a customer needs to make a choice, such as what dishes are available and how much they cost.

There is no "one-size-fits-all" menu, in look or content.


----------

